# Herfador for long term storage?



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

I currently don't have any sort of cigar storage, and am just buying sticks 2 or 3 at a time. I'll be going on vacation in late September, and have been looking into getting a herfador so I can take some cigars with me. If I understand correctly...

I could buy a 15 count herfador like what is sold on cigar international...

Then add a 65% Boveda pack...

and that'll be good enough to store my cigars until I'm able to get a larger storage solution. Is that all there is to it or am I missing something?


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I think you've got it. That would work well.


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for the confirmation! Think I'll go that route for now, and then jump to a more permanent option later this year. Looking at all of these wineador builds has me wanting to go that route.:wacko:


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

Yup, that sounds like a good plan! Also, if you end up needing room for a few more cigars, a tupperdor is always a cheap solution. Good luck and happy smoking!


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Buy your herfador on cigarbid. I got mine Herfador x15 for $15.00 plus shipping.


----------



## Wizzles (May 23, 2013)

There are often deals on Cigarbid where you can get a herf-a-dor and enough cigars to fill it for around 25 bucks. It's usually a "Herf-a-dor Combo"


----------



## CigarPastor (Jul 23, 2013)

Wizzles said:


> There are often deals on Cigarbid where you can get a herf-a-dor and enough cigars to fill it for around 25 bucks. It's usually a "Herf-a-dor Combo"


This


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm currently winning a 15 count on cigar bid. Didn't see that there were combos before bidding. I'll give that a shot if I don't wind up winning. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

So I won the 15 count herfador and it arrived today. I've got a 65% boveda pack to drop in, and I've read that the foam inside may mold. Should I remove the foam glued to the inside or should it be okay?


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

Horsefeathers said:


> So I won the 15 count herfador and it arrived today. I've got a 65% boveda pack to drop in, and I've read that the foam inside may mold. Should I remove the foam glued to the inside or should it be okay?


You should not have issues with mold as long as you watch the temp. I always heard that mold chances increase above 75 degrees an 70% Rh. I have been using a 15ct for several months to store my sticks in without any mold issues. I did remove the foam inserts to open more room, but left the ones in the top and bottom. I now have an official humi and really appreciate the space, but don't like the $$$ it takes to fill it.


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

SigMike said:


> You should not have issues with mold as long as you watch the temp. I always heard that mold chances increase above 75 degrees an 70% Rh. I have been using a 15ct for several months to store my sticks in without any mold issues. I did remove the foam inserts to open more room, but left the ones in the top and bottom. I now have an official humi and really appreciate the space, but don't like the $$$ it takes to fill it.


Okay, thanks for the confirmation. I keep the house on 71/72 pretty much year round, and plan on doing exactly what you did for the time being. I'll move to another set-up by the end of the year I would guess.


----------

